# Shimano Terez/Talica



## tie 1 on (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone fished the Terez rods for chunking/trolling? Also the Talica reel

I would appreciate any suggestions or comments

Tie 1 On


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I fished the Talica 10 Single Speed with 65lb braid Tuff Line. I used it on a OTI G3 400Gram. The thing was sick beyond words. It would woop anything that i put at it. Largest fish caught was a 40" AJ and it took just a few minutes to bring up. I am sure it would handle anything up to a tuna if needed. The reel was super smooth and i never had a problem with it. I recommend it for sure. And the reason i did not get the two speed is because i do not fish deep enough to really need it. Less parts = less stuff to break.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

I have the Talica II16 and love it! It has 65# braid on it and has yet to fail me. Really nice and light weight too.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I have a talica 25 on a terez rod with 100# jerry brown solid and have gotten yellowfin, amberjack, wahoo, and the "endangered" red snapper. This is my first and others are on order. They will be replacing all my 30's and we have used them instead of 50's in some instances. 

Only problem we have found is, There may be a week spot on the rod below the reel seat. Several of us here in Venice have them and so far one has broken at the butt. Unusual handeling but Venice is the best testing ground for all fishing gear. If it is good or bad we will put it through the test.


----------

